# F700 diesel starting problem



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

A friend of mine has a 95 f700 ford with the c code 1060 diesel. The engine does not want to start when cold,it will crank but it wont fire. I don't think this engine has glow plugs,any ideas?? Thanks.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

It sound like it needs glowplugs.Does he plug it in overnight?


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

There is no glow plug light on the dash,and i can't find them out on the engine either. I even checked the dash with a flash light in case the bulb was burnt out.


----------



## 3dbbok (Dec 28, 2002)

Compression could be low. Does it smoke after warm-up?


----------



## BigZ1001 (Feb 18, 2003)

I would look into a magnetic engine block heater


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

My friend has a heater to install in the heater hose,I'll try that .Does anyone know how this truck is supposed to start?? I know smaller diesel engines use glow plugs,but what is the theory behind not having them(how does it start)? Thanks.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

jeepboy said:


> My friend has a heater to install in the heater hose,I'll try that .Does anyone know how this truck is supposed to start?? I know smaller diesel engines use glow plugs,but what is the theory behind not having them(how does it start)? Thanks.


Hey could you post a response back to me when and if anyone gives you some information on that, I own a 1993 F800 8.3 250 hp and it also doesnt have any glo-plugs: if I plug it in all night it will start up when its 20 degrees, dont know about any colder havn't tried yet,,,


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

you need to plug it in .All of our cummins powered trucks will start fine when plugged in but really have a hard time when not plogged in . They do not have glow plugs like smaller engines so it is important to plug them in ,make sure the batterys are up to snuff ,oil is good,and the fuel is good and you will have no problems.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

We just bought a 94 F-700. Sometimes it takes awhile to get started in the morning. I don't think there are glowplugs. I can say that I will be getting a block heater


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

jeepboy exactly what engine is in it? I know you said c code 1060 but that means nothing to me. Does it have a Ford, Cat or Cummins in it, and what model. There should be a tag or sticker on a valve cover etc. that will tel you. Almost all diesels used in anything larger then a p/u will not have glow plugs, or air grid heaters. So you must plug them in. Changing to 5-40 or 10-40 oil will help in the winter. Remove, clean, and use dielectric grease on all of the battery terminals, as well as put some baking soda/water mix on the battery to clean it off.


----------

